

Apple’s iPhone Evil an Android Killer – A Maemo Chance?  - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2009/11/apples-iphone-evil-may-give-them-android-killing-edge-maemo-chance/

======
chaosprophet
I would absolutely love it if Nokia could get a foot hold in iPhone territory,
but I seriously doubt that's going to happen as long as Nokia doesn't bring in
carrier subsidies. As it is unsubsidized Nokia smartphones are simply
unaffordable especially when considering unlimited data plan charges.

